# Is here anyone else who doesn't really have any friends?



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

-


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

I don't really have friends either, more like acquaintances. It sucks because my brothers and sisters are really outgoing and they go out almost everyday. Sometimes, I feel ashamed of myself because of this. I guess the only thing that keeps me going with this is trying to find comfort in myself. I don't know how to explain, but try to be comfortable being by yourself. Good luck!


----------



## JesseKS (Feb 1, 2012)

I'm similar to Unvoiced. I've always been more of a loner, whereas my family is more outgoing. The only friends I have are online and even then I wouldn't necessarily call them friends. I'm not really sure how to cope with it though.. :|


----------



## Blawnka (Dec 12, 2011)

I have 1 friend, and he's just a drinking buddy I rarely ever see, the rest of my friends moved away. It's sucks something fierce.


----------



## msimone52 (Feb 24, 2012)

i dont have any friends either so your not the only one i just talk to people online


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

At my old college I had plenty of friends/aquaintances. New college, not so much.


----------



## Gunter (Aug 24, 2011)

Yea i don't really know if i have friends or if they are more like acquaintances. I have actually taken the initiative to invite them with me somewhere, but always gets cancelled at the last second.
I go on tumblr and listen to music, Tumblr makes me laugh and music just soothes everything. Music is my stress reliever. I''m also in my school's musical which is causing me great anxiety and I don't even know i am able to sing in front of more than 100 people. Still pretty amazed of how i got in, but i like musical theater, thats what gets me through the day knowing that I have rehearsal at the end of the day


----------



## Quinn the Eskimo (Jan 22, 2012)

I dont have any friends

I cope with it because I love being alone and I love myself

thats not to say that I wouldnt love friends though, but it would be a big lifestyle change


----------



## dachickmagnet (Jan 30, 2012)

Yeh, I'm a loner not by choice
And I jst deal with it the best way I can (I know that's not very descriptive but I can't explain it)
I guess I jst imagine stuff in my head like when I'm at school and at home I go for a ride on my longboard


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

I prefer the term outcast.
I used to talk to people at my school but I realized they didn't give a damn about me so I did them (and myself) a favour by cutting all communication. I haven't spoken to them in two-three years and I haven't had anyone I could call a "friend" since.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Me! I don't have any friends either. Never had a true good friend to begin with anyway. I don't think I will ever find one. I'd rather not have any friends than have a bunch of so called "friends" who tease me and probably talk **** about me behind my back too and cause drama. I'd rather be alone.


----------



## 2loveRye (Feb 26, 2012)

I used to have real friends before I moved. Now I spend most of my free time by myself or with my family (they're great). School is miserable though. Everyone else is always talking about their plans, or laughing with their friends. Most of the time I just distract myself by reading.


----------



## dachickmagnet (Jan 30, 2012)

Paloma M said:


> Me! I don't have any friends either. Never had a true good friend to begin with anyway. I don't think I will ever find one. I'd rather not have any friends than have a bunch of so called "friends" who tease me and probably talk **** about me behind my back too and cause drama. I'd rather be alone.


Amen to that ****


----------



## dachickmagnet (Jan 30, 2012)

2loveRye said:


> I used to have real friends before I moved. Now I spend most of my free time by myself or with my family (they're great). School is miserable though. Everyone else is always talking about their plans, or laughing with their friends. Most of the time I just distract myself by reading.


I'm the same, ecxept for the reading ( I hate books) so I write songs instead


----------



## ChrissyQ (Apr 15, 2009)

I'm not sure if i'm a loner by choice or not.. I have several friends but no one around my age and that I spend alot of time with..


----------



## Hopeful25 (Aug 8, 2011)

I don't cope with it, I look for solutions. Looking for solutions *is* my coping mechanism. When I can't do that, or when I feel like I've done that as much as I could and I just have to wait and hope for the best, I feel helpless and depressed.

But, I'm finding solutions and ways to improve and that is helping me cope with the interim loneliness while at the same time putting me on the right track.


----------



## monkeyrabbit (Feb 26, 2012)

Meme! i have but.. not in my new school.
i just can't make friends as well as others.. they're all just classmates.
And i have only 3-4 really good and close friends.


----------



## lucyinthesky (Mar 29, 2009)

I'm very introverted, and prefer to be alone anytime. However, this means I push people away and increase my anxiety as a result. I need to make some friends but I'm not sure if I want to, let alone if I know how to.


----------



## Asbel18 (Feb 20, 2012)

I have no other reason but to blame life. Times change and so do people. There's reasons why I'm alone and that's because people grow apart and I'm just one of the unlucky ones with no place to go.


----------



## Ortelius (Aug 22, 2011)

I have absolutely no friends at all, and haven't had any the past six-seven years . I'm also very introverted and have got quite used to it. I have always tried to not care that much about it, but everyday it's getting harder to cope with it that way. I'm not completely a loner by choice, even though I can live with it now. I would love to be with people but I just can't because of the anxiety.

Another problem is that I've never met anyone who shares my interests. I would like to be with people who are similar to myself. I think I somewhat can converse with people if they take the initiative and talk about something I can relate to, but they never do...


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

I don't have any actual friends either, just online ones. How I cope? I just don't care xD. Socialising is overrated these days, and I'd much rather sit at home watching anime or playing games than tire myself out by tagging along with people and forcing myself to talk, and just bore myself silly in general.


----------



## JesseKS (Feb 1, 2012)

Nekomata said:


> I don't have any actual friends either, just online ones. How I cope? I just don't care xD. Socialising is overrated these days, and I'd much rather sit at home watching anime or playing games than tire myself out by tagging along with people and forcing myself to talk, and just bore myself silly in general.


Well said.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

I don't really have friends either, just recently I started talking to one of my online friends again so I guess I sorta have one. I think I don't have any friends is because of SA obviously and so I sorta push people away because I've gotten used to being alone. I just watch a lot of TV to forget my troubles


----------



## redskinsfan17 (Feb 9, 2012)

I have a group of friends and a best friend, but thanks to new schedules for the second semester I don't have any friends or acquaintances in most classes. I love being alone but I feel like when I'm working alone at school people judge me. That's why I love the library so much, nobody in there except for me and my Tim Tebow book  so I guess I'm a loner, not by choice.


----------



## PeakOfTheMountain (Oct 3, 2010)

no friends AT ALL. i'm not exaggerating.
I don't seek people. In that sense its my fault. In another sense, I can never be myself. I don't think that part is my fault at all.


----------



## Starkid50 (Oct 13, 2011)

I have one friend and we're not super close. The rest are acquaintances, and I hardly ever speak with them any more, since I'm currently not in school. I have internet friends but we don't speak much either.
I'm definitely not this way by choice, I'd love to have a large group of friends. I guess over time I've gotten used to my own company and learned to enjoy it more though.


----------



## Nervous Octopus (Feb 26, 2012)

I have a few friends, most of them are more like acquaintances. It's not that I mind having friends, it's just harder for me now and I feel more comfortable by myself. Having other socially awkward friends is the easiest way to socialize for me.


----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)

I barely have any friends, but even more so I guess I could call them "acquaintances"
I don't hang out with anyone either and I've been like this for years.


----------



## smellsliketeenspirit (Sep 8, 2010)

nope,i don't really care tbh.from what i remember it seemed like too much trouble because you have to maintain a friendship"which i do poorly at because i don't really care much in the first place"


----------



## jg43i9jghy0t4555 (Jul 31, 2011)

Secretaz said:


> Is here anyone else who is loner not by choice? I'm sure I'm not the only one. Only friends that I have are online friends, but thats all.
> I would like to know how do you cope with it?


Sometimes it's difficult, I feel like there's a gaping hole in my chest (abandonment/attachment?)

But that might be BPD. Other than feeling lonely sometimes, I'm fine, because I've gained confidence from having to deal with being alone in public over the last 5-6 years or so. I'm fine except for the anxiety and uneasiness of being around others in general, but that's a separate issue. I'm managing it.

I might just find a prostitute or escort for the short term.. for snuggles of course :3


----------



## jg43i9jghy0t4555 (Jul 31, 2011)

smellsliketeenspirit said:


> nope,i don't really care tbh.from what i remember it seemed like too much trouble because you have to maintain a friendship"which i do poorly at because i don't really care much in the first place"


yeah I have this issue. Even if it's not much, it feels like too much to handle.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

I have like 1 friend at the moment.


----------



## Shadow2009 (Sep 25, 2010)

I have friends but I can't see them being long term friendships at all. The only thing we all have in common is the fact we've grew up together and are all too shy/nervous to break away from eachother. We all have different music interests, career interests, opinions on things and to be brutally honest none of them have a sense of adventure about them. They're very boring. 

I'd love a friend like you'd see in the movies, where they'll do anything for you and you can have a laugh with and at the same time tell them all your personal problems, but I think that sort of friendship doesn't exist anymore.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

I have a few people I can talk to in school but I don't go out with any of them. (I still don't act confident round them either.) And I have a few online friends too but I don't think its as good as making a friend irl. (But I think theres a slight chance that some online friends would be my best friend irl depending on how I act if I were to meet them.)

I don't deal with any of it well so I can't give any advice sorry :rain


----------



## AnnikaC (Mar 1, 2012)

Having recently moved interstate for uni, I'm finding it really hard to make any friends. At the moment I just have acquaintances and one friend who uses and discards me at whim which I'm just completely over. But looking back even during the last few years of highschool when my SA got worse, my closest friend was actually my sis and I'm not ashamed of that: she's awesome Certainly I had friends, but I was also too shy to go out and catch up with them outside the confines of school . . . you know the drill.

Sometimes not having any friends doesn't bother me and I say to myself "Screw it! Who needs all this bs anyway??", but then when I'm alone and unable to distract myself from my thoughts I realise just how lonely I am. I think Shadow put it best when you said:



Shadow2009 said:


> I'd love a friend like you'd see in the movies, where they'll do anything for you and you can have a laugh with and at the same time tell them all your personal problems, but I think that sort of friendship doesn't exist anymore.


And as for coping, well that depends: sometimes reading, playing the piano or just running till my lungs burst with the music up loud is enough to put things in perspective. But a friend would be nice . . . I'm also hoping to make some friends from the forum, so we'll see how it goes!

A xx


----------



## purplerainx3 (Apr 28, 2010)

No, I don't really have friends. Only a few acquaintances, but I'm sure they all think I'm awkward and kind of weird. I used to have two friends, but now I feel like one of them is secretly competing with me and does not care for my well-being at all, while the other one is slowly drifting away from me because she thinks I bring her down. Sigh..


----------



## Koloz (Nov 11, 2011)

I have only 1 friend. I've known him for about 7 years and that's it, i used to have many, but literally none now. even my "1" friend teases me sometimes. I'm in High School too, so that sucks


----------



## smellsliketeenspirit (Sep 8, 2010)

i used to be a loner not by choice,but it certainly is a choice now.if that makes sense:x
friends are too much effort from what i remember and i enjoy myself enough to be fine with it.


----------



## ImaDinosaur (Feb 6, 2012)

Not really by choice for me, I have a bunch of people I know, but none of them consider me a friend so I don't get invited to anything. The only thing that keeps me going is the few people who even respond to my texts..


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

I have no friends because I have really high morals, such as not drinking or smoking, and thus I expect a lot of "good" in people and so if I hint of any negative things that a person might do I run away and despite everything else being okay with them I dislike being near them ever again.


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

Yo. I've made a few online, but they always grow tired of me pretty quickly. I basically just let them leave. No point in begging them to stay when I'm too boring to keep them around in the first place. Lost my last real life friend about 2 months ago.


----------



## kanra (Nov 27, 2011)

Well, I have one friend that lives over 2,000 miles away, but otherwise I have a bunch of acquaintances that don't like me that much and view me as a burden, and I don't know if they should count as friends or not...


----------



## starbryte76 (Mar 4, 2012)

I don't really have any either. I swear I try but get fed up trying to deal with relationships of any kind. I find fault then blow em off. I get so lonely but like being alone. Does that make sense?


----------



## Gunter (Aug 24, 2011)

Asbel18 said:


> I have no other reason but to blame life. Times change and so do people. There's reasons why I'm alone and that's because people grow apart and I'm just one of the unlucky ones with no place to go.


Oh My Goodness. Its Like You've Just Told My Life's Story!! I used to be quite social when i was younger, but i as i grew older friendships started declining, lost connections with people, common interest started fading away and new ones rose, split apart with their different friend groups/cliques. N This all happened during freshman year in high school.

So for me is not by choice, its life. My friends significantly changed, hopefully for the good. Friends come and go. I just sorta fell to the side when this change was happening, i guess you could put it that way.


----------



## Taylorshane (Mar 9, 2012)

well i have a couple friends put i know once i graduate high school in 1 year im going to not have any more friends :sigh


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

I don't have any friends either. But i'm trying to meet new people online at least.


----------

